# Football Jersey Store in AD



## IanA123 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi there,
I just moved to AD and i was wondering what area in AD or a specific store that I can buy cheap/knock-off EPL jerseys(preferably livepool 

Thanks


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

Best place for knock-off stuff is Madinah Zayed (Muroor Rd.) and Hamdan Centre (Hamdan St.). Might want to check 'em out. 

Do let me know if you find Liverpool shirts. Would be interested in getting them myself.


----------

